# knee arthroscopy with "coblation"



## karinquiterio (Jun 11, 2015)

Good afternoon coders! My doctors are now performing knee arthroscopy with "coblation" unit for chondral defects/chondromalacia etc. My physician states this should be a CPT 29879 as it is more like a pick arthroplasty rather than a 29877. Any thoughts?


----------



## mray85 (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually, a coblation is neither 29879 or 29877. They are indeed performing a chondroplasty, but it is with a device that is different from those used in 29879 and 29877. This procedure would be unlisted because of the way the cartilage is treated. 29877 is debridement performed with a motorized suction cutter. 29879 is similar, but it uses a pick or drill to create tiny holes in the subchondral bone to promoted cartilage regeneration.
Coblation is different from these. A wand is inserted into the knee joint and a current is passed within the tip of the wand to create a plasma. This plasma gets very hot and is then used to melt the cartilage, but without tissue damage.
Because of the method described by coblation, 29879 and 29877 would not be appropriate. 29999 is correct.


----------

